# WWII aircraft gifts you are giving (or receiving) this year



## Jank (Dec 23, 2006)

What WWII aircraft related gifts are you giving or receiving this year?

I am giving a good friend a 1:72 scale die cast metal DeHavilland Mosquito FB Mk. VI along with a pilots manual that I was able to download from the web.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 24, 2006)

cool Jank, I know I'm getting the book "Luck of the draw" By ted Sly who was an Aussie Spitfire pilot in Nth Africa and the Pacific and "catalina dreaming" stories about RAAF catalina crews in WWII. Looking forward to both.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2006)

well obviously i'll have to wait until tomorrow to tell you details but i know i'm getting a DVD set of unseen RAF films from WWII, nothing else i can think of off the top of my head......


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 24, 2006)

Lanc, are these RAF training films from WWII your talking about? I seem to remember reading about them being released on DVD somewhere.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 24, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> well obviously i'll have to wait until tomorrow to tell you details but i know i'm getting a DVD set of unseen RAF films from WWII, nothing else i can think of off the top of my head......



sounds very interesting... please elaborate...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2006)

Yep, be interested to hear more details.

I know I have got Alex Henshaws "Sigh for a Merlin", alongwith Dick Winters Autobiography and a biography of him aswell. On top of that I'm not sure what else but I guess I will see.


----------



## Erich (Dec 24, 2006)

not a thing, just having my Grand-daughters over last night was enough to celebrate. Personally I see nothing in print worth purchasing at the moment but that is just me showing my specific tastes

F.Weihnachten


----------



## Parmigiano (Dec 24, 2006)

Got the IL2-1946 game for myself... not many people among my family and friend give a dime to old airplanes, basically 'not many' could be read 'nobody'


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Dec 24, 2006)

A 12" pilot figure and a couple model airplanes.


Merry Christmas! That sounds pretty neat that R.A.F DVD.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2006)

I usually buy myself a book or two. Not this year. Santa must have noticed.


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm with ya on that . . ............. I got hosed

oh well


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 25, 2006)

well christmas day is here! the RAF DVDs are the 1954 series "War in the Air", a 15 part series that only ever got the one showing but to much acclaim from critics, 3 DVDs with 15 half hour episodes covering the outbreak of war through to it's end in the pacific and some of the follow up to Korea and NATO, with the pick of over 12million feet of footage i cannot wait to watch what looks to be a fantastic series! I also got a small pocket book of Jane's Aircraft of WWII, a small book covering many warplanes that will help me know what you're talking about when you guys speak about non-British aircraft 

a few other DVDs and bits for the computer, a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## luftwaffemesserschmitt (Dec 28, 2006)

I get an original messerschmitt 262 instrument !!!!!!!!!!
i am collecting them for my panel-rebuild


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Dec 29, 2006)

That sounds pretty cool. 

Well, tell us how long it takes to watch all that footage. I'm sure it will still be entertaining.


----------

